# Need advice on how to sustain benefactor/beneficiary relations



## MolaMola (Jul 28, 2012)

Can anyone give me some good advice on how to sustain benefactor/beneficiary relations?

Asking for a friend. *cough*me*cough.

It could be just general info or specific. In this scenario, it's a female ENFP and male ENTJ (generally speaking, since I have a few male ENTJ friends and hope to find more, as I think this type could be ideal for me in terms of romance. just have to find one where the romantic feelings are mutual). 

<3 thank you


----------



## DavidH (Apr 21, 2017)

It's not about what you do. It's about what he does. You adapt and change and mold yourself to him, or you don't.


----------



## ponpiri (Apr 30, 2017)

Like a sugar daddy? That depends on the guy. Whatever his temperament, you will have to anticipate what he wants, giving him just a fraction of that + the hope of more in the future.

Most of the relationships I've had lie that, there were no romantic feelings on my part and no sex. It gets too messy unless a relationship with a rich guy is what you're looking for.


----------



## MolaMola (Jul 28, 2012)

No no no you guys, I mean as in the SOCIONICS benefactor/beneficiary. Also known as the "request" relationship. Not as a sugar daddy, good lord XD


----------

